# X Factor



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone tell me when its back ?


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 31, 2013)

Tonight 8pm.  I'll be watching whatever else I can find LOL!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh really back that soon didnt realise, thank you LL, you not like then lol


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 31, 2013)

It's the over-inflated egos that I can't be doing with.  I can cope with Strictly and Bake-Off, but that's about it for reality shows for me.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 31, 2013)

Me and the misses love x factor 

We just love to watch all of the folks who.....well lets face it are s***


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Me and the misses love x factor
> 
> We just love to watch all of the folks who.....well lets face it are s***



Ditto 

The first few episodes are the best ,wen it's boot camp it goes rubbish


----------



## jalapino (Aug 31, 2013)

Steff said:


> Ditto
> 
> The first few episodes are the best ,wen it's boot camp it goes rubbish



Agreed!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice start to show some guy who ain't washed in hair in 9 month lol but he had a good voice


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

Switched over, it's even more of a farce than usual this year


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Switched over, it's even more of a farce than usual this year



Lol oh ill stick with it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

Steff said:


> Lol oh ill stick with it



Let me know if there's anything worth watching on the repeat


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2013)

Hannah Barrett just finished my crying for first time already she ws great


----------



## Highlander (Aug 31, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Switched over, it's even more of a farce than usual this year



I couldn't agree more.  I change channels or leave the room, it really is bad.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 1, 2013)

Usual rubbish with the exception of the prison officer, the guy singing and sounding like he'd messed his pants was hilarious


----------



## HelenP (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello - X Factor's biggest fan here again, lol.  Only just though, as I was gutted when they said Sharon Osborne was returning to the show.  Vile woman.  Still touch and go whether I'll be able to watch the whole series, she's already ruining it for me!

SO glad to see they are spending even less time on the no hopers this year than ever.  At least on the 2nd auditions show we mostly have half decent singers.  Sorry Steff, I'm the total opposite to you, I only really start enjoying it from Boot Camp, can't stand all the cr*p auditions!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2013)

Was they much last night then i was out and forgot to record


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2013)

It was all the people who got a 'yes' on the show the night before, and, having done well in 'the room' they then had to perform at Wembley in front of 4 thousand people.  Not everyone made it through on the second auditions.  Interesting format. 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2013)

Didn't realise it was on!  How did Sam do?


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2013)

Grr nor me Alan hope Sam did good


----------



## HelenP (Sep 4, 2013)

Never fear!  Sam did brilliantly, and went through to the next round with flying colours!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6e5BeG4nNM

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2013)

Watching Sundays now on itv, Sam did wicked!!


----------



## jalapino (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry....but.......I LOVE X FACTOR!!!!

Me and the misses love watching it! not just because the kids are in bed


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2013)

Just seen Luke get sent home but how? It was 2 Yessss and 2 noes how does that work


----------



## jalapino (Sep 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> Just seen Luke get sent home but how? It was 2 Yessss and 2 noes how does that work



Back handers!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 7, 2013)

Very disappointed during the week to read that Sam has performed as a backing singer with some big names. At last weeks audition she was asked if she'd ever sung before and she said she'd never as much as auditioned because she was too busy being a mum. I loved Sam in last weeks auditions too. It would have been nice for her to be honest and t least he public would appreciate her honesty.


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2013)

Some good ladies tonight, the young girl from guisborough with the guitar and the lady with blonde hair the van driver


----------



## FM001 (Sep 8, 2013)

Abi the girl with glasses and playing the guitar was really good and should make the finals, the guy with the laptop was so funny


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2013)

toby said:


> Abi the girl with glasses and playing the guitar was really good and should make the finals, the guy with the laptop was so funny



Yup so far there making a mokery out of the olders category though.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Just seen Luke get sent home but how? It was 2 Yessss and 2 noes how does that work



They have to get 3 yesses to go through, Steff.

I liked the girl with half black half blonde hair tonight.  the young girl with the glasses was good, but I think I personally might find her a bit insipid after a while.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2013)

HelenP said:


> They have to get 3 yesses to go through, Steff.
> 
> I liked the girl with half black half blonde hair tonight.  the young girl with the glasses was good, but I think I personally might find her a bit insipid after a while.
> 
> xx



Ahhh thanks Helen, looking like I wont be seeing tonights the tele is playing up again atm its a mix of green and black screen lol.


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor song choice from the Irish girl but she was good, I don't get Barclay and his yodelling god knows what turns Nicole on she loves him


----------



## HelenP (Sep 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> Poor song choice from the Irish girl but she was good, I don't get Barclay and his yodelling god knows what turns Nicole on she loves him



I don't like the yodelling either, especially in the middle of a pop song.  

Was very disappointed in black/white haired housekeeper, was pretty bad tonight but thank goodness they took into consideration her fabulous audition 'in the room'.  

Absolutely hated young girl from Morrisons' song, vocals, everything about the performance.

LOVED the Irish girl tonight, thought she sounded amazing, bit I DOOO wish she hadn't gone in for the 'we're losing our house right now' sob story, totally ruined it for me!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

Tonight sub standard stand outs young Giles charism to go with good voice and stephanie woods , goodness knows why that soulful roots was given a  yes totally crazy


----------



## FM001 (Sep 15, 2013)

Next of Kin were superb, fantastic harmonies and a great love song written by themselves, should go all the way to the finals.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2013)

toby said:


> Next of Kin were superb, fantastic harmonies and a great love song written by themselves, should go all the way to the finals.



I just think that they have had there career already though, why are they back again


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> I just think that they have had there career already though, why are they back again



I only caught the end of them - who did they used to be? Thought I recognised one of them.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I only caught the end of them - who did they used to be? Thought I recognised one of them.



they were signed by universal and had a hit in the 90s that made number 13


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> they were signed by universal and had a hit in the 90s that made number 13



Ah! Thought they used to be under a different name - don't remember them after all!


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah! Thought they used to be under a different name - don't remember them after all!



nt to sure alan


----------



## FM001 (Sep 15, 2013)

Steff said:


> I just think that they have had there career already though, why are they back again




Everyone deserves a second chance in life, they did say that they were penniless when it all ended the first time around, makes a nice change to see a group who aren't all below 20 on XF.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2013)

What an absolute joke!!! Souli is utter tripe i critise gary at times but he always has whats right for the show on his mind, the other 3 judges however well im lost for words


----------



## robofski (Sep 16, 2013)

toby said:


> Next of Kin were superb, fantastic harmonies and a great love song written by themselves, should go all the way to the finals.



I couldn't agree more, thought they were great and I even stole a line from their song to write in my wife's wedding anniversary card today


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 16, 2013)

Steff said:


> What an absolute joke!!! Souli is utter tripe i critise gary at times but he always has whats right for the show on his mind, the other 3 judges however well im lost for words



totally agree about Souli


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 16, 2013)

robofski said:


> I couldn't agree more, thought they were great and I even stole a line from their song to write in my wife's wedding anniversary card today



Next of Kin were good but are these the group who have had a recording contract previously ?


----------



## Cleo (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't know if its just me but I really don't see the big deal about the Next of Kin guys .... 
I liked the young Giles ... He seems to have a lovely personally in addition to being able to sing.


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats the thing about the X factor we all see and hear things differently and so do the judges.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 16, 2013)

Souli Roots may have the 'X' factor when it comes to personality, but definitely not for vocals or versatility.  Cant see her going through to the live shows - how will she cope with themes such as 'old crooners' week, lol.

I liked the girl 'who doesn't know who she is yet' but blew their socks off at the arena audition, and the South African girl ( was  at her 'click' language, always impressive!).

Also liked Rough Copy, as I did last year, but not their cheesy entrance at the arena audition!

And the young Scottish feller Nicholas?  Obviously put in a lot of practice between the two auditions.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't posted cause really bored of X factor, usual ohh your better then the 2 u came with u be best on your own etc etc , very hypercritical by judges letting a young guy giles through even tho he messed up next thing u know same happens with another lad and he gets sent home


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2013)

Mind u Paul just came along and blew my socks off that was just amazing


----------



## HelenP (Sep 23, 2013)

Paul was AY-mazing!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2013)

Heard Jeff tell holly and Phil that Hannahs so called mates aint even bothered speaking to her since she made the descsion to go it alone how utterly spiteful


----------



## HelenP (Sep 24, 2013)

That's quite sad, not least cos from what I remember, she wasn't THAT special, and I don't imagine she'll go very far in the competition....... 

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2013)

HelenP said:


> That's quite sad, not least cos from what I remember, she wasn't THAT special, and I don't imagine she'll go very far in the competition.......
> 
> xx



I agree Helen I dnt think much of the 2 guys and the gal either the 1 who refused to go it alone.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

Steff said:


> I agree Helen I dnt think much of the 2 guys and the gal either the 1 who refused to go it alone.



She made a big mistake there, they just didn't fit and weren't in her league. She was a natural, and they were more stage school.


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

Well not watching tonight lol


----------



## FM001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well not watching tonight lol




Didn't miss much, don't like the 6 chairs format, talk about bigging someone up and sending them crashing back down again, X forget to realise these are human beings with feelings and emotions


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2013)

toby said:


> Didn't miss much, don't like the 6 chairs format, talk about bigging someone up and sending them crashing back down again, X forget to realise these are human beings with feelings and emotions



I only caught a bit of it, but I do agree - I thought that was an awful way to treat people - better to listen to them all, then decide. Unwatchable though, so riddled with clich?s, both from the judges and the contestants 

Apparently viewing figures fell by 1m from last week


----------



## FM001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I only caught a bit of it, but I do agree - I thought that was an awful way to treat people - better to listen to them all, then decide. Unwatchable though, so riddled with clich?s, both from the judges and the contestants
> 
> Apparently viewing figures fell by 1m from last week



1m, is it any wonder


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2013)

I watched Strictly arghhhhh what is the X factor turning me into lol,


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2013)

Steff said:


> I watched Strictly arghhhhh what is the X factor turning me into lol,



A connoisseur of fine Saturday evening entertainment?


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> A connoisseur of fine Saturday evening entertainment?



Yes the tide is turning lol


----------



## HelenP (Sep 29, 2013)

I really don't like the new format.  I missed all the 'whittling down' process at boot camp, they just completely ditched that part of the process.

I agree with most of those who got into the final sixes, and those who got sent packing, but two that I'm perplexed about - 1) I totally don't 'get' the geeky girl in glasses and hat who works in Morisons, I think,  and 2) I am utterly shocked that Louis sent popular-with-the-girls Alejandro home and kept weaker singers (ie the chubby guy and Giles the cryer).

And finally, I still don't like Sharon Osborne.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

*New voting system introduced on X Factor live shows*

A new voting system is being introduced which means that the act with the fewest votes after 10 minutes will be put into a sing-off with another act after a flash vote.

The twist starts at the beginning of the live shows on Saturday 12 October.

Voting for the remaining contestants will then reopen until Sunday's show when the second contestant to face the sing-off is revealed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/24386554


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

Anything gossip worthy happen?

Did sunitta say something last night twitter was on about her last night,


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Anything gossip worthy happen?
> 
> Did sunitta say something last night twitter was on about her last night,



Sunitta as usual rolled up in a skimpy bikini.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

I see again a band have had to quit cause of visa problems 
That's rough copy


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2013)

No, Steff Rough Copy are in, I'm really pleased cos I loved 'em last year, and they're even better this year!!  Last week, one of the three of them had to drop out because of Visa issues, but the remaining two carried on as a duo, and went to Gary's judges house week (actually just a hotel in New York, lol), and they got through to the final three, and Gary arranged for the 3rd member who had to drop out, to be reinstated, so they are going through to the live shows as their original threesome.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

HelenP said:


> No, Steff Rough Copy are in, I'm really pleased cos I loved 'em last year, and they're even better this year!!  Last week, one of the three of them had to drop out because of Visa issues, but the remaining two carried on as a due, and went to Gary's judges house week (actually just a hotel in New York, lol), and they got through to the final three, and Gary arranged for the 3rd member who had to drop out, to be reinstated, so they are going through to the live shows as their original threesome.
> 
> xx



Ahh bad me I just see snippets of this n that these days lol


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol.

Tonight's show was a gazillion times better than last night's.  Yesterday was the judges' houses featuring the boys and the overs.   It was all very blah blah blah, with the exception of one of two, one of whom (the best singer in the boys' category) Louis decided to send home.

This evening was the groups and the girls.  Well, the groups were fantastic, all six were very strong, and it was such a shame that any of them had to be packed off.  Similarly with the girls, although I just don't get that young girl with the droney boring voice at ALL, and I do wish they'd kept Remy instead of her.  

However, having said that, these are definitely the better categories, in my eyes, and I predict that Louis will be first to lose all his acts.  Mind you, they might get the 'teeny' vote, and be kept in, even though they are all weak.

Just my opinion, of course.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2013)

I caught some of the repeat earlier today. Good grief, how boring is all that crying and clich??  I swear Nicole can even beat old Hughie Green in the 'I mean that most sincerely' stakes! 

Thought it was a bit dodgy Gary telling his acts on the roof of that skyscraper, surprised none of them threw themselves off!

It's just too formulaic to me now, I would only be interested in the actual performances, but you have to endure so much syrupy guff in between it makes it almost unbearable to watch!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I caught some of the repeat earlier today. Good grief, how boring is all that crying and clich??  I swear Nicole can even beat old Hughie Green in the 'I mean that most sincerely' stakes!
> 
> Thought it was a bit dodgy Gary telling his acts on the roof of that skyscraper, surprised none of them threw themselves off!
> 
> It's just too formulaic to me now, I would only be interested in the actual performances, but you have to endure so much syrupy guff in between it makes it almost unbearable to watch!



I love it Alan!!!!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 13, 2013)

The first live show of 2013 was the best ever, only 2 that didn't perform well were the boys Luke & Sam, not surprised Shelly got the least votes as she's too full of herself.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2013)

toby said:


> The first live show of 2013 was the best ever, only 2 that didn't perform well were the boys Luke & Sam, not surprised Shelly got the least votes as she's too full of herself.



Just watched the repeat (bored!) and agree there were some good performances. Probably Tamera (?) and Sam (woman) stood out most. The 'boys' are children - agree with you Toby that Luke and Sam weren't so good, but guess they will get the teeny vote to stay in. Possibly the blonde woman will go.

edit: Ah, just seen the vote and I see Shelley is the blonde woman!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 13, 2013)

Why did Ellie goulding turn up in fancy dress ???


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2013)

Shame to see Gary has confirmed his departure from the show


----------



## HelenP (Oct 15, 2013)

I quite enjoyed the first show, hope it continues.

My favourites were Rough Copy (loved them last year too, was so disappointed they didn't get through to the live shows, especially considering the other groups who did) and, at the other end of the scale, Sam Bailey (female Sam, lol), who undeniably has a fantastic voice.  A very close third, for me, was Kingsland Road, who I thought were surprisingly good.

I don't like Shelley at all, I wish she had gone instead of Lorna, although the sing-off was very close.  As I can't stand Sharon Osborne, I secretly sniggered that 2 of her acts were the bottom 2. 

Biggest surprise for me was young Nicholas.  Not particularly keen on him, but his performance was way better than I expected, on past form.

Luke and Sam were very pretty, but vocally not really up there.  And for the record, I LOVE Luke's hair, just wish they'd all shuttup about it!

And sorry, I still can't stand Abi, I just find her insipid and boring, but that's just my opinion, I seem to be in the minority.

The only thing that will soften the blow of Gary leaving http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/images/smilies/frown.gif will be the return of Simon. http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/images/smilies/cool.gif

xx


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 10, 2013)

I decided to watch X Factor for the first time last night as I have been seeing clips of Sam Bailey's singing and with her being a local lass from Leicester (I live in Leicestershire) I can see what all the fuss is about.  This year I decided to ditch X Factor and have been following SCD but with the final soon approaching with X Factor I think I might watch it to see if Sam Bailey wins it


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

carina62 said:


> I decided to watch X Factor for the first time last night as I have been seeing clips of Sam Bailey's singing and with her being a local lass from Leicester (I live in Leicestershire) I can see what all the fuss is about.  This year I decided to ditch X Factor and have been following SCD but with the final soon approaching with X Factor I think I might watch it to see if Sam Bailey wins it



I haven't been watching it either, but have seen a few bits with Sam singing in it. Also Temara (???), she seems to be pretty good although I heard that she nearly got voted out last week!  Might record the final when it comes around so I can fast forward through the screaming and the 'tense' over long pauses!


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol, yes I can say that I haven't missed it this year but will see how Sam gets on.  I have been enjoying SCD though and last year was the first year I started watching it (can you believe it after 10 years of it being on TV?).  I wonder when they will pull the plug on these sort of shows?  is it when viewing figures drop dramatically? ie how do they determine when to axe a show?  like Who wants to be a millionaire, just curious what is the 'magic number' for a show to be axed?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

carina62 said:


> Lol, yes I can say that I haven't missed it this year but will see how Sam gets on.  I have been enjoying SCD though and last year was the first year I started watching it (can you believe it after 10 years of it being on TV?).  I wonder when they will pull the plug on these sort of shows?  is it when viewing figures drop dramatically? ie how do they determine when to axe a show?  like Who wants to be a millionaire, just curious what is the 'magic number' for a show to be axed?



I think that, certainly where shows on commercial channels are concerned, it will depend on whether the viewing figures drop too low to attract peak value advertising, then they'll try and think of something new. 

I've always liked SCD, but this series not so much - they seem to be a bit too self-congratulatory about everything, and Bruce MUST go - he's no longer entertaining (if he ever was!  )


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

Goes to show how interested we are this year no comments from 15th oct to today


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Steff said:


> Goes to show how interested we are this year no comments from 15th oct to today



Yes, I have watched bits on repeat, but I think the show has become so tedious and far too narrowly channeled in the type of acts selected. Only Sam and Temara really stand out as performers, and everything else apart from the performances has been done to death and is clearly stage-managed. Plus, I've never seen the appeal of Sharon Osborne


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2013)

Aww, I'm still watching, but when it became evident that nobody else was I didn't bother posting about it any more!!

After all these years, I still can't get into SCD, guess I'll always be a X Factor girl (well, mature woman/grandma, lol)

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 14, 2013)

I still enjoy it, its time to change things dramatically though to keep our attention.....

They way I see it, is that if you are a runner up and have real talent, you are likely to make a few buks......so winning it isn't all that good.....

Sam and Tamera are good, would like to see my fellow Scot Nicholas do well obviously..........[and he is.....]


----------



## FM001 (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't believe that Luke is still in the X, his voice is on par with that James Arthur.


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2013)

toby said:


> Can't believe that Luke is still in the X, his voice is on par with that James Arthur.



Arghh Toby we had managed to forget about this thread LOL


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Arghh Toby we had managed to forget about this thread LOL



Is it still on? I've heard there's a new talent show in the offing, where the acts get live votes as they perform. Anything would improve on this tired old show, which has absolutely no redeeming factors remaining for me. Well, maybe some of Nicole's dresses (and the fact she is in them, not because I want to wear them! ). Even Nicole is unbearable as soon as she opens her mouth!


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Is it still on? I've heard there's a new talent show in the offing, where the acts get live votes as they perform. Anything would improve on this tired old show, which has absolutely no redeeming factors remaining for me. Well, maybe some of Nicole's dresses (and the fact she is in them, not because I want to wear them! ). Even Nicole is unbearable as soon as she opens her mouth!



Yeah still on think it was the semis last night . lmao@dresses remark are you sure Alan.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Arghh Toby we had managed to forget about this thread LOL






Well Luke goes into the final despite being in the bottom 2 again and murdering Somewhere Only we Know, should he win it will be the last time watching X after the strangled cat won it last year.


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2013)

toby said:


> Well Luke goes into the final despite being in the bottom 2 again and murdering Somewhere Only we Know, should he win it will be the last time watching X after the strangled cat won it last year.



Be prepared to not watch again lol


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

*X Factor final Saturday ratings reach record low*

The first part of the X Factor final drew its lowest audience since its launch year in 2004 on Saturday 14 December.

The ITV talent show managed to pull an average audience of 8.5 million, that includes viewers catching-up on ITV+1.

That's down a million on the final Saturday last year.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25388233

So, anyone watch it?


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2013)

Not surprised by that at all , even thought it would be lower then that


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> So, anyone watch it?



one lonely voice in the wilderness. . . . . . . yes me.  I watched it.

I'm Helen, and I'm an XFactor-aholic.  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenP said:


> one lonely voice in the wilderness. . . . . . . yes me.  I watched it.
> 
> I'm Helen, and I'm an XFactor-aholic.
> 
> xx



Bet you'll be the last one standing by the time the whole shebang comes to an end in three years time! 

Who do you want to win? I see Sam and the Scottish lad are the last two this year.


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sam to win!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 15, 2013)

And yes she won


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2013)

Hallajulah party starts now this vomit of a show can  now leave me TV


----------



## FM001 (Dec 15, 2013)

What a voice and deserved winner, after last years disappointing result its good to see someone win the show that can actually sing


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2013)

*Voting Results for The X Factor Series 10*

http://xfactor.itv.com/2013/news/in...ts-for-the-x-factor-series-10_item_100287.htm

Nip and tuck between Sam and Nicholas all the way through.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Bet you'll be the last one standing by the time the whole shebang comes to an end in three years time!



Lol, you could well be right, Northy!



> Who do you want to win? I see Sam and the Scottish lad are the last two this year.



Of those two that are left, it's 100% Sam for me, although that's definitely not my kind of music, she's got an amazing voice and has been consistently fab during the live shows, and I honestly can't stand the other little twerp.  The downside is I really didn't want Sharon could-I-BEEEE-any-more-annoying Osborne to win.

Had I cared enough to vote (which I always did in the 'old days') I would have voted for Rough Copy and/or Luke.

And for the record, I love last year's Winner, James Arthur's VOICE, but just couldn't take to him personally at all.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2013)

HelenP said:


> And for the record, I love last year's Winner, James Arthur's VOICE, but just couldn't take to him personally at all.
> 
> xx



Yes, I'm with you there, he has come up with some half-decent songs but he seems to have struggled with his public image. I'm not sure where Sam will sit in the scheme of things, it will be interesting to see if she comes out with some original material or if she just becomes a singer of cover versions.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> http://xfactor.itv.com/2013/news/in...ts-for-the-x-factor-series-10_item_100287.htm
> 
> Nip and tuck between Sam and Nicholas all the way through.




Very surprised it was so close, young Nick had a decent enough voice but was limited to what he could sing, on the other hand Sam could sing from a phone book and still make it sound amazing.  

Still say the best performance ever on X was leona lewis singing Run the year after she won it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2013)

toby said:


> Still say the best performance ever on X was leona lewis singing Run the year after she won it.



Without question  It's worth looking on youtube for Leona's songs throughout her series, seeing how she grows in confidence from her audition


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2013)

I see Sam has got the Christmas number 1...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25485442


----------



## FM001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I see Sam has got the Christmas number 1...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25485442




Thought so, a good song and better than last years.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm glad for her that she got the Christmas number one slot (despite t'internet's best efforts to get AC/DC there instead, lol), but I'm not keen on the song.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I'm glad for her that she got the Christmas number one slot (despite t'internet's best efforts to get AC/DC there instead, lol), but I'm not keen on the song.
> 
> xx



I'm never keen on the winner's songs, they are soooo formulaic and not my kind of thing at all  I think the only good song to come out of a reality show like this was Girls Aloud's Sound of the Underground


----------



## FM001 (Dec 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm never keen on the winner's songs, they are soooo formulaic and not my kind of thing at all  I think the only good song to come out of a reality show like this was Girls Aloud's Sound of the Underground




of all the winners songs Evergreen was the for best for me.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 23, 2013)

This "Skyscraper" one sounds plagiarised - reminds me of a couple of other recent songs - not a fan here!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> This "Skyscraper" one sounds plagiarised - reminds me of a couple of other recent songs - not a fan here!




it does sound familiar.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 30, 2013)

It was a hit for Demi Lavato - not a huge one, but still had airplay.

xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 30, 2013)

Oops, that'll be why it sounds familiar then


----------

